# جبال فاران



## saaid (24 مايو 2007)

فقد جاء في سفر التثنية: "هذه البركة التي بارك بها موسى رجل الله بني إسرائيل قبل موته، فقال: جاء الرب من سيناء، وأشرق لهم من سعير، وتلألأ من جبل فاران، وأتى من ربوات القدس، وعن يمينه نار شريعة، فأحب الشعب، جميع قديسيه في يدك، وهم جالسون عند قدمك، يتقبلون من أقوالك" (التثنية 33/1-3). المعروف ان جبال فاران هي جبال مكه وهذا دليل من التوراة على نبوة محمد صلّ الله عليه و آله و سلم


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جبال فاران*

مرحب بك يا صديقي

لن ادخل معك في معمة مكان الجبل لان قارئ الكتاب المقدس يعرف ان الجبل يقع في شبه جزيرة سيناء قريب عن برية فاران المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس التي ارتحل لها شعب اسرائيل من برية سيناء (راجع العدد 10 : 12)
لكن كان الاجدر بك ان تقرأ النص قبل ان تطرح هذه الشبهة الواهية
لكن لنرى مع بعض:
فَقَال: «جَاءَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ سِينَاءَ وَأَشْرَقَ لهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ وَتَلأْلأَ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ وَأَتَى مِنْ رَبَوَاتِ القُدْسِ وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لهُمْ.

نرى ان الرب هو من جاء من سيناء و اشرق من سعير و تلالا من جبل فاران و اتى من ربوات القدس
فالكلام هنا واضح انه عن الله و تلالاه لشعب اسرائيل
فهل اصبح بكم الحال ان تدعوا مهم الها لكي تحاولون اثبات انه مذكور في الكتاب المقدس؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Fadie (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جبال فاران*

*للمزيد يمكن الرجوع لهذا البحث*


*أرض فاران بين سيناء و الحجاز*


----------



## برنابا01 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جبال فاران*

هذا يعني ان الشريع لموسى و لعيسى ولمحمد على التوالي 
ولكنكم لا تريدون الاعتراف كالعادة
بس للعلم لغاية يومنا هذا  الجبال التي تحيط بمكة المكرمة اسمها فاران


----------



## Basilius (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جبال فاران*

*انت قرات الموضوع ولا رديت كدة و خلاص ؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جبال فاران*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *انت قرات الموضوع ولا رديت كدة و خلاص ؟؟؟*


 
حيرد على اي يا افادا
حيرد علي حيبتهم ان مش فاهمين انه الي تجلى في جبال فاران هو الله!
ولا محمد هو الله المتجلي و احنا مش دارين؟


----------



## Basilius (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جبال فاران*



My Rock قال:


> حيرد على اي يا افادا
> حيرد علي حيبتهم ان مش فاهمين انه الي تجلى في جبال فاران هو الله!
> ولا محمد هو الله المتجلي و احنا مش دارين؟



*ههههههههههههه 
معاك حق يا استاذ روك *


----------



## saaid (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جبال فاران*

أليس في التوراة أن إبراهيم أسكن هاجر وإسماعيل فاران؟!  تقول التوراة عن إسماعيل: " كان الله مع الغلام فكبر.وسكن في البرية وكان ينمو رامي قوس، وسكن في برية فاران، وأخذت له أمه زوجة من أرض مصر " (التكوين 21/20-21).    المكان الذي وضع ابراهيم ابنه اسماعيل وزوجته هاجر هو مكة ونعرف ان محمد صلى الله علية وسلم احد ابنا اسماعيل وتقول التوراة  (تجلى الله من طور سينا ، وأشرق من ساعير ، واستعلن من جبال فاران ).واستعلن من جبال فاران اي إنزاله القرآن على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم واذا كنتم تعارضون هذا القول دلونا على الموضع الذي استعلن منه واسمه فاران والنبي الذي أنزل عليه كتاباً بعد المسيح أوليس (استعلن) و (علن) وهما بمعنى واحد؟


----------



## saaid (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: جبال فاران*

وأمر آخر: وهو أن البرية -وهي الصحراء- الممتدة ما بين الطور إلى مكة  هي برية فاران  فسواءٌ قلنا: إن فاران هو الجبل أو قلنا: إن فاران هي البرية فلا يستطيع أحد أن يدعي أن نبياً أرسل بها أو أن كتاباً أنزل فيها إلا أن يكون ذلك النبي هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن يكون ذلك الكتاب هو القرآن الكريم.


----------



## Basilius (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: جبال فاران*

*هل قرات البحث اللذي وضعة الاستاذ فادي يا سيد ؟؟؟؟
فاران هي منطقة في صحراء سيناء قرب فلسطين على حدود ارض كنعان 
مثلما يقول الكتاب المقدس اللذي تستشهد بة 
و ياريت بلاش التفاسير اللولبية  بتاعتك دي *


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: جبال فاران*

حبيبي AVADA CADAVRA
صدقني لم يقرأ و لن يقرأ

لانه عارف ان القضية محسومة و كلها مجرد تدليسات
نقوللهم النص يتكلم عن الله, يقلك الم يسكن ابراهيم هاجر و اسماعيل في فاران
ما دخل هذه بتلك لا نعرف, لكن تشتيت لفكر القارئ لا غير...


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: جبال فاران*

*الرد بقلم القس عبد المسيح بسيط نقلا عن كتاب (هل تنبأ الكتاب المقدس عن نبى اخر يأتى بعد المسيح؟)

أرض فاران وتيمان بين سيناء والحجاز​
1- مجيء الرب من سيناء وإشراقه من سعير وتلألوه من فاران: 

قبل موت موسى النبي مباشرة أخذ يبارك أسباط إسرائيل الإثنى عشر ويذكّرهم بأعمال الله العظيمة التي عملها معهم طوال رحلة الخروج من مصر، ويعرّفهم بماهيّة الرب ( يهوه יְהוָה ) مانح البركة ثم يقدم لهم في الإصحاح الـ 33 بركة فردية خاصة لكل سبط من أسباط إسرائيل الإثنى عشر، ويبدأ الإصحاح بقوله " وَهَذِهِ هِيَ البَرَكَةُ التِي بَارَكَ بِهَا مُوسَى رَجُلُ اللهِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل قَبْل مَوْتِهِ، فَقَال: " جَاءَ الرَّبُّ ( يهوه יְהוָה ) مِنْ سِينَاءَ وَأَشْرَقَ( يهوه יְהוָה ) لهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ وَتَلأْلأَ( يهوه יְהוָה ) مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ وَأَتَى مِنْ رَبَوَاتِ القُدْسِ ( מֵרִבְבת קדֶשׁ - مربيبوت قودش ) وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لهُمْ. " (تثنية33/1و2).

وموسى النبي، في هذه الآيات، يذكّر بني إسرائيل بتجلّي الله لهم في رحلة الخروج من مصر إلى أرض كنعان في هذه المناطق الثلاث التي تقع جميعها في طريق هذه الرحلة، أي فيما بين مصر وفلسطين. ومن ثمّ فهي لا تمثّل نبوّة مستقبلية ولا تشكّل بركة قادمة، وإنما تذكّر بعمل الله معهم طوال رحلة الخروج التي استمرت 40سنة!! وهذا أسلوب مُعْتاد في الكتاب المقدّس يذكّر الله به شعبه مُؤَكدًا أنّه إله حيّ يتدخّل في التاريخ ويُظهر نفسه لهم، وعلى سبيل المثال يقول المرنّم " لأَنَّهُ هُوَ إِلَهُنَا وَنَحْنُ شَعْبُ مَرْعَاهُ وَغَنَمُ يَدِهِ. الْيَوْمَ إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ صَوْتَهُ، فَلاَ تُقَسُّوا قُلُوبَكُمْ كَمَا فِي مَرِيبَةَ مِثْلَ يَوْمِ مَسَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، حَيْثُ جَرَّبَنِي آبَاؤُكُمُ. اخْتَبَرُونِي. أَبْصَرُوا أَيْضاً فِعْلِي " (مزمور95/7-9). ومريبة في سيناء هي المكان الذي تمرّد فيه الشعب على موسى وهارون وأظهر الله مجده بأنْ أخرج لهم من الصخرة ماء " هَذَا مَاءُ مَرِيبَةَ حَيْثُ خَاصَمَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل الرَّبَّ فَتَقَدَّسَ فِيهِمْ "(عدد20/13).

(1) ويقول الكتاب عن تجلّى الربّ لهم فى سيناء " وَكَانَ جَبَلُ سِينَاءَ كُلُّهُ يُدَخِّنُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ نَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ بِالنَّارِ وَصَعِدَ دُخَانُهُ كَدُخَانِ الأَتُونِ وَارْتَجَفَ كُلُّ الْجَبَلِ جِدّاً. فَكَانَ صَوْتُ الْبُوقِ يَزْدَادُ اشْتِدَاداً جِدّاً وَمُوسَى يَتَكَلَّمُ وَاللهُ يُجِيبُهُ بِصَوْتٍ. وَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ إِلَى رَأْسِ الْجَبَلِ وَدَعَا اللهُ مُوسَى إِلَى رَأْسِ الْجَبَلِ. فَصَعِدَ مُوسَى. " (خروج19/18-20).

(2) وعن تجلّيه من سعير تقول دبّورة النبيّة فى سفر القضاة " يَا رَبُّ بِخُرُوجِكَ مِنْ سَعِيرَ, بِصُعُودِكَ مِنْ صَحْرَاءِ أَدُومَ, الأَرْضُ ارْتَعَدَتِ. السَّمَاوَاتُ أَيْضاً قَطَرَتْ. كَذَلِكَ السُّحُبُ قَطَرَتْ مَاءً. تَزَلْزَلَتِ الْجِبَالُ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ, وَسِينَاءُ هَذَا مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ " (قضاة5/4و5).



2- أين هو الموقع الحقيقي لفاران؟:

وبالرغم من وضوح المعنى والقصد في الآيات السابقة إلا أن بعض الكتاب من الأخوة المسلمين قالوا أن " مجيئه من سيناء يعني إعطاؤه التوراة لموسى، وإشراقه من سعير يعني إعطاؤه الإنجيل لعيسي، وتلكؤه من فاران يعني إنزاله القرآن على نبي المسلمين، لأن فاران من جبال مكّة "(1)!! وقال أحد هؤلاء الكتاب " لكن تذكر التوراة أيضًا أنّ إسماعيل قد نشأ في بريّة فاران (تكوين21/21) ومن المعلوم تاريخيًا أنه نشأ في مكة المكرمة في الحجاز"(2)!! وقد إختلف هؤلاء الكتاب في تحديد موقع فاران ولم يتفقوا على شيء:

1- فقال الشيخ رحمة الله الهندي فاران جبل بمكة؛ " استعلانه من جبل فاران تعنى إنزاله القرآن لأن فاران جبل من جبال مكة "(3)!! هكذا دون توثيق!!

2- وقال محمد الشرقاوى أنها بلاد الحجاز نفسها؛ " فاران هي بلاد الحجاز التي هاجر إليها إبراهيم وولد فيها النبى "(4)!! ولم يذكر لنا خريطة تدل على ذلك!!

3- ولما وجد إبراهيم خليل أحمد أنه لا يوجد لا جبل ولا بلد في بلاد الحجاز تُسمّي باسم فاران قال أنها مجرد مجاز " فاران مجاز عن الأرض التي سكن فيها جد الرسول الكريم سيدنا إسماعيل"(5)!!

4- وقال بشري زخارى أنها بريّة من جبال مكة " فاران برية بين ثلاث جبال بمكة هي أبو قيس وقيعان وجبل حراء وفيها سكن إسماعيل"(6)!! وليلته يدلّنا على خريطة واحدة أو مرجع واحد يثبت صحة مزاعمه!!

5- وعندما وجد د. السقا أن هذه الاستنتاحات غير مجدية فقد حاول تأويلها بقوله أنّ فاران سُكنى بنى إسماعيل وحيث أنّ إسماعيل له بركة وقد ظهر في بني إسماعيل نبي في مكان سّكناه وانتشر دينه شرقًا وغربًا فيكون المعنى بالتلألؤ من جبل فاران يُشير إلى بدء بركته (7)!!

6- وقال أبو عبيد الله القضاعي في كتابه تخطيط مصر أنّ فاران، والطور كورتان من كور مصر القبلية، وفاران من قرى صفد سمرقند ويُنسب إليها أبو منصور الفاراني. [ تخطيط مصر للقضاعي ]. ولم يقلْ أنّ فاران جبل في مكة إلا ياقوت في كتابه [ المشترك وضعًا والمختلف صقعًا ] " فاران اسم جبال مكة. وقيل اسم جبال الحجاز. وقال أبو عببيد القضاعي في كتاب [ خطط مصر ]: وفاران والطور كورتان من كور مصر القبلية. وفاران أيضًا من قري صفد سمرقند، يُنسب إليها أبو منصور الفارابي " ومع ذلك لم يحدد يقينًا ذلك، إذ أنه قال: أن فاران موجودة في أربعة محلات وهي مكة والحجاز ومصر وبلاد فارس!! ومع ذلك تؤكد الآيات الكتابية التي وردت فيها كلمة فاران أنّها تقع فيما بين مصر وفلسطين بالقرب من ايلات الحالية وتبعد عن مكة بحوالي 500 كيلو متر(8)!!

7- بل وقد جاء في كتاب معجم البلدان أنّ اسم ( فيران، فيرن، فارايان،فاران ) كلها أسماء مختلفة لجبل واحد يقع في المنطقة ما بين مصر والشام وعلى الأرجح في فلسطين(9).



3- موقع فاران حسب المراجع الجفرافية والكتاب المقدس:

وعن موقع فاران يقول الكتاب أنها تقع على الطريق بين مصر وفلسطين، بالقرب من سعير وبجوار مصر " فَارْتَحَل بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل فِي رِحْلاتِهِمْ مِنْ بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ فَحَلتِ السَّحَابَةُ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ " (عدد10/12)، " وَسَكَنَ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ. وَأَخَذَتْ لَهُ أُمُّهُ زَوْجَةً مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ." (تكوين21/21)، " وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ارْتَحَل الشَّعْبُ مِنْ حَضَيْرُوتَ وَنَزَلُوا فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ " (عدد12/16)، أي في رحلتهم من مصر إلى كنعان،" فَأَرْسَلهُمْ مُوسَى مِنْ بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ حَسَبَ قَوْلِ الرَّبِّ. كُلُّهُمْ رِجَالٌ هُمْ رُؤَسَاءُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل "(عدد13/3)، " فَسَارُوا حَتَّى أَتُوا إِلى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكُلِّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل إِلى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ إِلى قَادِشَ " (عدد13/26)، " هَذَا هُوَ الكَلامُ الذِي كَلمَ بِهِ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ إِسْرَائِيل فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ فِي البَرِّيَّةِ فِي العَرَبَةِ قُبَالةَ سُوفٍَ بَيْنَ فَارَانَ وَتُوفَل وَلابَانَ وَحَضَيْرُوتَ وَذِي ذَهَبٍ " (تثنية1/1)، " وَمَاتَ صَمُوئِيلُ فَاجْتَمَعَ جَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَنَدَبُوهُ وَدَفَنُوهُ فِي بَيْتِهِ فِي الرَّامَةِ. وَقَامَ دَاوُدُ وَنَزَلَ إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ "(2صموئيل25/1)، " وَقَامُوا مِنْ مِدْيَانَ وَأَتُوا إِلَى فَارَانَ وَأَخَذُوا مَعَهُمْ رِجَالاً مِنْ فَارَانَ وَأَتُوا إِلَى مِصْرَ "(1ملوك11/18).

وجاء فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس أن فاران هى " برية واقعة إلى جنوب يهوذا (1صموئيل25/1-5) وشرق برية بئر سبع وشور (تكوين21/14و21 وقابل 25/9و12-18و28/9) بين جبل سيناء (والأصح بين حضيروت الواقعة على مسيرة أيام من سيناء) وكنعان (عدد10/12و12/16). وكانت فيها قادس (عدد 13/26) وبطمة فاران أو أيْلة (إيلات اليوم) على البحر الأحمر التي تقع غربي العقبة (تكوين14/6). كما كانت تشمل برية صين أو كانت مندمجة فيها دون حد معين يفصل بينهما (قابل عدد13/26 مع20/1). وجميع هذه المعلومات تشير إلى السهل المرتفع أو الأرض الجبلية (تثنية23/2 وحب3/3) الواقعة إلى جنوب كنعان تحيط بها من الجهات الأخرى برية شور وسلسلة الجبال المعروفة بجبل التيه ووادي العربة. وفي هذه البرية تنقل بنو إسرائيل 38 سنة. ومعظمها على ارتفاع يتراوح بين 2000 و 2500 قدم عن سطح البحر.(10)















وجاء في دائرة المعارف الكتابية(11) " فاران"، ومعناها " موضع المغاير"، وهي بريّة شاسعة في أقصى جنوبي فسطين، بالقرب من قادش برنيع. ويرجّح كثيرون من العلماء أنّها كانت تقع في الشمال الشرقي من شبه جزيرة سيناء. ويقول آخرون إنها هي " برّية التيه " في وسط هضبة سيناء. ويقول " بينو روتنبرج " (Rothenberg Beno) في كتابه " برّيّة الله "، إنّ " برّيّة فاران " كان الإسم القديم لكلّ شبه جزيرة سيناء في العصور الكتابية ".

4- أين تقع سعير؟

يذكر الكتاب المقدس سعير بأنها أرض الحوريين " وَالْحُورِيِّينَ فِي جَبَلِهِمْ سَعِيرَ إِلَى بُطْمَةِ فَارَانَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ " (تكوين14/6). وهم، الحوريين، أحد القبائل التي سكنت في محيط بحر الملح أو البحر الميت. ويقول لنا أنّها واقعة في أرض الأدوميّين التي منحها الرب لعيسو " وَأَرْسَلَ يَعْقُوبُ رُسُلاً قُدَّامَهُ إِلَى عِيسُوَ أَخِيهِ إِلَى أَرْضِ سَعِيرَ بِلاَدِ أَدُومَ " (تكوين32/3)، " فَسَكَنَ عِيسُو فِي جَبَلِ سَعِيرَ.( وَعِيسُو هُوَ أَدُومُ ) "(تكوين36/8)، " وَأَوْصِي الشَّعْبَ قَائِلاً: أَنْتُمْ مَارُّونَ بِتُخُمِ إِخْوَتِكُمْ بَنِي عِيسُو السَّاكِنِينَ فِي سَعِيرَ فَيَخَافُونَ مِنْكُمْ. فَاحْتَرِزُوا جِدّاً "(تثنية2/4)، وهي تقع في الجزء الشرقي مقابل صحراء العربة ببن البحر الميّت وإيلات علي البحر الأحمر " أَحَدَ عَشَرَ يَوْماً مِنْ حُورِيبَ عَلى طَرِيقِ جَبَلِ سَعِيرَ إِلى قَادِشَ بَرْنِيعَ " (تثنية1/2)، " ثُمَّ تَحَوَّلنَا وَارْتَحَلنَا إِلى البَرِّيَّةِ عَلى طَرِيقِ بَحْرِ سُوفَ كَمَا كَلمَنِي الرَّبُّ وَدُرْنَا بِجَبَلِ سَعِيرَ أَيَّاماً كَثِيرَةً " (تثنية2/1)، " فَعَبَرْنَا عَنْ إِخْوَتِنَا بَنِي عِيسُو السَّاكِنِينَ فِي سَعِيرَ عَلى طَرِيقِ العَرَبَةِ عَلى أَيْلةَ وَعَلى عِصْيُونَِ جَابِرَ ثُمَّ تَحَوَّلنَا وَمَرَرْنَا فِي طَرِيقِ بَرِّيَّةِ مُوآبَ " (تثنية2/8). أي أنها تقع في الجزء الشرقي من البلاد فيما يًُسمّى الآن بالأردن وهذا ينفي كونها هي فلسطين، بل الأردن، وينفي الزعم بأنّ الوحي نزل على المسيح فيها!!



إذًا فنصّ الآيات المذكورة لا يُشير لا إلى التوراة ولا الإنجيل ولا القرآن إنّما يصف، بأسلوب شعري، رحلة الخروج من مصر إلى أرض كنعان، بقيادة الله لشعبه، في الطريق من سيناء، إلي سعير، إلي فاران، إلي فلسطين، ولم يذهب الشعب في هذه الرحة مطلقًا إلى مكّة أو الحجاز، كما يذكر الكتاب أن داود " وَقَامَ دَاوُدُ وَنَزَلَ إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ " (2صموئيل1/25؛1ملوك11/18)، ولا يذكر الكتاب مطلقًا أنّ داود غادر فلسطين إلي الحجاز!! إنما يُذَكّر نصّ الآيات، بما فعله الله مع شعب إسراثيل.

القرينة هنا تدل على أن موسى في كلامه على هذه المواضع يذكّر بني إسرائيل كيف أضاء مجد الله إلي  مسافات بعيدة عندما كانوا ضاربين خيامهم عند جبل سيناء،

وتبين لنا الخرائط الجغرافية أنّ سيناء وسعير وفاران ثلاثة جبال متجاورة واقعة في شبه جزيرة سيناء وجنوب الأردن على بعد مئات من الأميال من مكة، كما بيّنا أعلاه، وكما هو مبيّن في الخريطة التي أمامنا، فضلاً على أن الذي جاء هو الرب ( يهوه יְהוָה ) وهو اسم الله ولا يُطلق على بشر.

كما أنه لا يوجد موقع لأي مكان في الجزيرة العربية على الإطلاق يُدعى فاران، ولا يُوجد اسم فاران على أي خريطة لشبه الجزيرة العربية مطلقًا!! وإلا فليدلونا عليها!! 

أمّا الربط بين قول التوراة أنّ إسماعيل عاش في برية فاران والتقليد الإسلامي القائل بأنّه عاش في الحجاز، فهذه مسألة أخرى تخصّ أصحابها.



5- ما المقصود بربوات القدس أو قديسيه:

نقل بعض هؤلاء الكتاب نصّ الآية محرفًا كالآتي؛ " " جاء نور الرب من سيناء وأشرق لهم من ساعير، وتلألأ من جبل فاران وجاء معه عشرة آلاف قديس، والشريعة المشعّة بيده ]… ففي الكلمات شبه نور الرب بنور الشمس " إنه يأتي من سيناء ويشرق من ساعير) ولكنه تلألأ بالمجد من ( فاران ) حيث يظهر مع عشرة آلاف قديس ( مؤمن ) ويحمل الشريعة بيده اليمني "(12). وتقول الدكتورة مها محمد أنّ هذا يعني دخول نبي المسلمين مكة مع عشرة آلاف قديس ( مؤمن ) وجاء بنور الشريعة إلى شعبه وتستشهد بما جاء في كتاب ( السيرة النبوية وأخبار الخلفاء للإمام الحافظ أبي حاتم بن أحمد التميمي المتوفي 354هـ الطبعة الثالثة صفحة 326) والذي كتب عن دخول نبي المسلمين مكة ومعه عشرة آلاف من المسلمين(13). وقد ركزت د. مها على ترجمة King James والتي نقلتها كالآتي:

“He shined forth from mount Paran, and he came with ten thousands of saints from his right hand went a fierly” (14)

وقامت بعمل مقارنات لمحاولة إثبات أن المقصود في الآية ليس هو عشرات الآلاف بل عشرة آلاف فقط (15)!! ولكن لا نصّ الآية ولا ترجمة الملك جيمس تفيدها أو تفيد البروفيسور عبد الأحد فى شىء!! فقد جاء نص الآية فى أصله العبري وترحمته الإنجلبزية كالآتي:

“The Lord came from Sinai and dawned over them from Seir; He shone forth from Mount Paran. He came from myriads (16) of holy ones from his right hand went a fierly”



مع ملاحظة أنّ عبارة " holy ones" هي حرفيًا " holy one " ، " קדֶשׁ – قودش = قدس أو مقدس ". ومن ثمّ فترجمة النص العبري إلى العربية حرفيًا هو " أَقْبَلَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ سِينَاءَ، وَأَشْرَفَ عَلَيْهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ، وَتَجلّيَ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ؛ وَأَتَى مِنْ رُبَي القُدْسِ وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ مُشْتَعَلَة ". وجاءت الآية الأخيرة في الترجمة اليونانية السبعينيه هكذا:

“...with the ten thousands of Cades (saints); on his right hand were his angels with him” (17)

وترجمتها " مَعَ عَشَرَات الألوف من القديسين؛ عَنْ يَمينه ملائكته معه ". 

ولم يرد لا في النص الأصلي ولا في أي ترجمة من الترجمات كلمة " نور " التي أضافوها في عبارة "  جاء الرب " والتي جعلوها " جاء نور الرب "!! ولا عبارة " الشريعة المشعة بيده "، وكذلك إضافتهم لكلمة "  بالمجد " في عبارة " تلألأ بالمجد من ( فاران )"!! بل هي كلمات وضعوها من عندهم هم!!



أما عبارة " " التى بذلت الدكتورة جهودًا لمحاولة إثبات أنها " عشرة آلاف " فقط؛ فقد تعبت دون جدوى، فقد جاءت العبارة في اللغة العبرية ( מֵרִבְבת קדֶשׁ - مربيبوت قوديش )، وكلمة " מֵ – مي " تعني " من "، وكلمة " רִבְבת – ربيبوت = ربوات " من " רִבְבת -   RBBH – rebabah- ربوه " (18)، وجاءت فى الترجمة السبعينية " muriaisi – " (19) ومعناها أيضًا " ربوات "،

ونقلت في بعض الترجمات الإنجليزية ومنها الترجمة الدولية الحديثة ،  " myriads " NIV ومعني كلمة " myriad " كما جاء فى " The Lexicon Webster Dictionary " (20) :

Indefinite, immense number; a multitude of things or people” “ :ten thousand



والربوة في العبرية كما جاءت في معاجم اللغة العبرية مثل ( Dictionary Young’s  Hebrew ) تعني "ten thousands, multitude, " عشرة آلاف أو عدد كبير " أمّا " μυριασι " فتعني ربوات وعشرات الألوف، ومفردها " μυριάς " ويعني " عشرة آلاف ". وبالتالي، فالكلمة كما جاءت هي " ربوات = عشرات الألوف "، وليس عشرة آلاف فقط!!.



ويحوّل د. منقذ السقار هؤلاء الآلاف الآتين من رُبَي القدس إلى " أطهار الملائكة "!! ويحول الملائكة إلى مجرد أتباع ليصل إلى ما يريد!! " فيقول " ومما يؤكّد أنّ الأمر متعلّق بنبوءة الحديث عن آلاف القديسين، والذين تسميهم أطهار الملائكة " أي أطهار الأتباع، إذ يطلق هذا اللفظ ويراد به: الأتباع، كما جاء في سفر الرؤيا أنّ ميخائيل وملائكته حاربوا التنّين، وحارب التنين وملائكته (الرؤيا12/7). فمتى شهدت فاران هذه الألوف من الأطهار؟ "!!

ونقول لسيادته من أين أتيت بكلمة " الأطهار " التي لا وجود لها إلا في خيالك؟!!

ومن أين أتيت بالقول أن كلمة ملائكة تعني الأتباع؟!! 

فكلمة ملاك في العبرية واليونانية تعني " رسول أو مرسل " والمقصود بها رسول روحي من السماء، كما أنّ الكلمة المترجمة " قديسين " هي " קדֶשׁ – قودش = قدس أو مقدس " وهي تعني بالدرجة الأولي مكان أي القدس أو المقدس بدليل قوله " وأتي من" " מֵ – مي" وليس " مع "، وهذا ما أتي في الترجمة العربية " وأتي من ربوات ( ربي ) القدس " وهو الأصحّ والأدقّ، ولو سرنا مع الترجمة اليونانية التي ترجمتها " مع عشرات الألوف من القديسين؛ عن يمينه ملائكته معه" نجد أنها تتكلّم عن قديسين من القدس وعن ملائكته، رسل روحيين، من السماء وليس عن بشر!!

6- أين تقع منطقة تيمان ؟ وعلاقتها بتيماء؟

وجاء في سفر حبقوق قوله " اَللَّهُ جَاءَ مِنْ تِيمَانَ وَالْقُدُّوسُ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ. سِلاَهْ. جَلاَلُهُ غَطَّى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضُ امْتَلأَتْ مِنْ تَسْبِيحِهِ. وَكَانَ لَمَعَانٌ كَـالنُّورِ. لَهُ مِنْ يَدِهِ شُعَاعٌ وَهُنَاكَ اسْتِتَارُ قُدْرَتِهِ. قُدَّامَهُ ذَهَبَ الْوَبَأُ وَعِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ خَرَجَتِ الْحُمَّى" (حبقوق3/3-5). 

وهنا قال بعض الكتاب من الأخوة المسلمين إن القدوس الذي أتى من جبل فاران هو نبي المسلمين وفي أحد أقوالهم يزعمون أنَّ " تيمان هي بلاد العرب، ومعني كلمة تيمان الصحراء الجنوبية لأنّها جنوب بلاد الشام ولا يزال إلي الآن علي طريق القوافل بين دمشق ومكة قرية تُسمّي تيماء ومعنى هذه الكلمة أيضًا الصحراء الجنوبية، وتيماء أيضًا اسم قبيلة إسماعيلية تسلّسلت من تيماء وكانت تقطن بلاد العرب كما في قاموس الكتاب المقدس (21)!!

ويقول نفس الكاتب " يتنبأ حبقوق بالرسول والرسالة وامتداد رقعة الإسلام فيوضّح سلسلة نسب الرسول بمنبت جده إسماعيل عليه السلام في أرض فاران، ثم يتحدث عن امتداد الإسلام... ثم يتحدّث عن الركع والسجود... ثم يتحدث عن الإعجاز للقرآن الكريم "(22)!!



ونقول لسيادته أن هناك فرقًا بين تيمان المذكورة في سفر حبقوق وتيماء التي يذكرها الكتّاب العرب، فـ " تيمان " هو اسم لشخص: هو حفيد عيسو شقيق يعقوب ( أو إسرائيل ) ابن إسحق ابن إبراهيم وقد تَسَمّتْ المنطقة باسمه لأنّه كان أمير قبيلة. 

يقول الكتاب في تسع آيات أخرى عن تيمان:

" هَذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ بَنِي عِيسُو: أَلِيفَازُ ابْنُ عَدَا امْرَأَةِ عِيسُو.... وَكَانَ بَنُو أَلِيفَازَ: تَيْمَانَ وَأَوْمَارَ وَصَفْواً وَجَعْثَامَ وَقَنَازَ " (تكوين36/11).أي أنّ تيمان بن أليفاز بكر عيسو من زوجته الحيثية عَدَا. 

" بَنُو أَلِيفَازَ: تَيْمَانُ وَأُومَارُ وَصَفِي وَجَعْثَامُ وَقِنَازُ وَتِمْنَاعُ وَعَمَالِيقُ. " (1أخبار1/36).

" هَؤُلاَءِ أُمَرَاءُ بَنِي عِيسُو: بَنُو أَلِيفَازَ بِكْرِ عِيسُو أَمِيرُ تَيْمَانَ وَأَمِيرُ أُومَارَ وَأَمِيرُ صَفْوٍ وَأَمِيرُ قَنَازَ " (تكوين36/15). 

كما يذكر أمير تيمان بين أمراء قبائل أدوم أي عيسو: "وَهَذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ أُمَرَاءِ عِيسُو حَسَبَ قَبَائِلِهِمْ وَأَمَاكِنِهِمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ: ... وَأَمِيرُ قَنَازَ وَأَمِيرُ تَيْمَانَ وَأَمِيرُ مِبْصَارَ،.... هَؤُلاَءِ أُمَرَاءُ أَدُومَ حَسَبَ مَسَاكِنِهِمْ فِي أَرْضِ مُلْكِهِمْ. هَذَا هُوَ عِيسُو أَبُو أَدُومَ "(تكوين36/40-42؛ 1أخبار1/35). 

كما كانت اسم مدينة أو قبيلة في الجزء الشمالي من أدوم " لِذَلِكَ اسْمَعُوا مَشُورَةَ الرَّبِّ الَّتِي قَضَى بِهَا عَلَى أَدُومَ وَأَفْكَارَهُ الَّتِي افْتَكَرَ بِهَا عَلَى سُكَّانِ تِيمَانَ. إِنَّ صِغَارَ الْغَنَمِ تَسْحَبُهُمْ. إِنَّهُ يَخْرِبُ مَسْكَنَهُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ.  لِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: وَأَمُدُّ يَدِي عَلَى أَدُومَ وَأَقْطَعُ مِنْهَا الإِنْسَانَ وَالْحَيَوَانَ, وَأُصَيِّرُهَا خَرَاباً. مِنَ التَّيْمَنِ وَإِلَى دَدَانَ يَسْقُطُونَ بِـالسَّيْفِ. "  (أرميا49/20؛ حزقيال25/13)، 

ويرى البعض أن موقعها الحالي هو " طويلان " على بعد ثلاثة أميال إلى الشرق من البتراء (23).



أما تيماء(Tema)، والذي يخلط هؤلاء الكتاب بينها وبين تيمان، فهي غير تيمان وليست هي المقصودة في النبوة على الإطلاق!! فتيماء اسم عبري معناه " الجنوبي " وهو اسم أحد أبناء إسماعيل الإثنى عشر " هَذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ بَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلَ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ حَسَبَ مَوَالِيدِهِمْ: نَبَايُوتُ بِكْرُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَقِيدَارُ وَأَدَبْئِيلُ وَمِبْسَامُ، وَمِشْمَاعُ وَدُومَةُ وَمَسَّا، وَحَدَارُ وَتَيْمَاء وَيَطُورُ وَنَافِيشُ وَقِدْمَةُ. "(تكوين25/13-15؛ 1أخبار1/29-31) ، وأيضً اسم القبيلة التي جاءت منه " وَدَدَانَ وَتَيْمَاءَ وَبُوزَ وَكُلَّ مَقْصُوصِي الشَّعْرِ مُسْتَدِيراً " (أرميا25/13)، واسم المكان الذي استوطنه نسله " نَظَرَتْ قَوَافِلُ تَيْمَاءَ. مَوَاكِبُ سَبَأٍ رَجَوْهَا....هَاتُوا مَاءً لِمُلاَقَاةِ الْعَطْشَانِ يَا سُكَّانَ أَرْضِ تَيْمَاءَ. " (أيوب6/19؛ أشعيا21/14). 

وتقع تيماء " في شمالي شبه الجزيرة العربية " وهي واحة واسعة تقع تقريبا في منتصف المسافة بين دمشق ومكة، وبين بابل ومصر. وكانت تقع على طريق القوافل القديم الذي كان يربط خليج العقبة بالخليج العربي، ومازالت أحد المراكز التجارية الهامة(24). و لكن لا يو جد أية علاقة لها بتيمان المذكورة في هذه الآيات مطلقًا.





7- من هو القدوس في هذه الآية ؟

لا يمكن بأى حال من الأحوال أن كون القدوس المشار إله في هذه الآية هو نبي المسلمين لأنّ اسم القدوس هو اسم من أسماء الله الذي أختصه لنفسه ( سواء في الكتاب المقدّس أو القرآن )، ولا يمكن نسبته لأى إنسان آخر مهما كان "هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلامُ الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ " (الحشر23)،

" يُسَبِّحُ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ الْمَلِكِ الْقُدُّوسِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ " (الجمعة 1).*


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: جبال فاران*

*لماذا يستشهد المحمديون دائما بالكتاب المقدس لاثبات اكذوبة نبوة محمد؟

1-لانهم لا يملكون اى دليل عقلانى او منطقى على نبوته فلو امتلكوا هذا الدليل لعرضوه وتباهوا به فى كل مكان, لكن محمد لم يصنع اى معجزة ولم يقل باى نبؤة تحققت ولم يكن على خلق حسن وهم يعلمون ذلك ولذا يضطرون للجؤ الى مصدر اخر غير الادلة المنطقية ليحاولوا اثبات نبوته المزعومة.

2-معرفتهم ان الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الله وعدم اقتناعهم فى داخلهم بزعم التحريف المخالف للعقل والمنطق وعلمهم انه بدون شهادة كتاب الله فلن تكون لنبوة محمد مصداقية.*


----------



## mobenga (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جبال فاران*

كتير سالونى والان عرفت الاجابه
اشكركم


----------



## الحوت (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جبال فاران*



Christian Knight قال:


> *لماذا يستشهد المحمديون دائما بالكتاب المقدس لاثبات اكذوبة نبوة محمد؟
> 
> 1-لانهم لا يملكون اى دليل عقلانى او منطقى على نبوته فلو امتلكوا هذا الدليل لعرضوه وتباهوا به فى كل مكان, لكن محمد لم يصنع اى معجزة ولم يقل باى نبؤة تحققت ولم يكن على خلق حسن وهم يعلمون ذلك ولذا يضطرون للجؤ الى مصدر اخر غير الادلة المنطقية ليحاولوا اثبات نبوته المزعومة.
> 
> 2-معرفتهم ان الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الله وعدم اقتناعهم فى داخلهم بزعم التحريف المخالف للعقل والمنطق وعلمهم انه بدون شهادة كتاب الله فلن تكون لنبوة محمد مصداقية.*


*
الزميل Times New Roman المسلم الي بيستشهد بايه في الكتاب المقدس ويقول ان هذه الايه نبؤة عن محمد قوله هات الدليل الاسلامي ان هذه الايه هي كلام الله ثم تعال وتفلسف .. :w00t:

المسلم لا يعترف بالكتاب المقدس مع ذلك ياتيك بايه ويقولك هذه نبؤة عن محمد ..!!

طيب اثبت ان هذه الايه هي كلام الله حتى نصدق انها تتكلم عن محمد ..

المسلم يؤمن بالتوارة والانجيل المذكورين بالقران (التي لا يوجد لهم اي وجود الا بخيال مؤلف القران الواسع) لدرجة انه لا يعرف اي شي عنهم على وجة الاطلاق الا ما ذكره القران عنهم فقط لا غير .. :heat:*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جبال فاران*

ما راي المسلمين بهذه النصوص؟؟

Deu 1:1 هَذَا هُوَ الكَلامُ الذِي كَلمَ بِهِ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ إِسْرَائِيل فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ فِي البَرِّيَّةِ فِي العَرَبَةِ قُبَالةَ سُوفٍَ بَيْنَ فَارَانَ وَتُوفَل وَلابَانَ وَحَضَيْرُوتَ وَذِي ذَهَبٍ. 


1Ki 11:18 وَقَامُوا مِنْ مِدْيَانَ وَأَتُوا إِلَى فَارَانَ وَأَخَذُوا مَعَهُمْ رِجَالاً مِنْ فَارَانَ وَأَتُوا إِلَى مِصْرَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ مَلِكِ مِصْرَ، فَأَعْطَاهُ بَيْتاً وَعَيَّنَ لَهُ طَعَاماً وَأَعْطَاهُ أَرْضاً. 

Hab 3:3 اَللَّهُ جَاءَ مِنْ تِيمَانَ وَالْقُدُّوسُ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ. سِلاَهْ. جَلاَلُهُ غَطَّى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضُ امْتَلَأَتْ مِنْ تَسْبِيحِهِ.


----------



## المسلم العربي (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جبال فاران*

اعتقد ان فاران جبل فى مكه


----------



## Tabitha (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جبال فاران*



المسلم العربي قال:


> اعتقد ان فاران جبل فى مكه



جميلة أوي كلمة تعتقد!!
وجميل جدا الشعارات اللي داخل ترددها بكل المواضيع


إسمع يا أخ المسلم العربي
كفاياك من الطريقة هذه ولما تتكلم تكلم مثل الناضجين وإحضر أدلتك معك
ولا تعتقد مرة آخرى ... على الأقل إقرأ الموضوع لستفيد


----------



## muslim2 (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جبال فاران*

*ياريت تبطل هبل *
*وياريت تبطل الصاق ما يقولة الاسلام بدون اي دليل بالمسيحية *
*منتهى الخبث*
*احنا مالنا و مال زمزم بتاعك دة ؟*
*يعني لما اقولك طظ في زمزم بتاعك هترتاح ؟*
*ياريت تبطلوا خبث شوية *


----------



## jclsoww (13 يوليو 2009)

*في تصوري إن الأخوة المسلمين كلما حاولوا إثبات نبوة محمد من الكتاب المقدس, يتبن الأمر أوضح من ذي قبل أن محمد مجرد نبي كذاب


















*


----------



## Strident (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: رد على: جبال فاران*



برنابا01 قال:


> هذا يعني ان الشريع لموسى و لعيسى ولمحمد على التوالي
> ولكنكم لا تريدون الاعتراف كالعادة
> بس للعلم لغاية يومنا هذا  الجبال التي تحيط بمكة المكرمة اسمها فاران



بهذا المنطق علينا أن ننتظر شريعة رابعة بعد محمد تأتي من القدس!!


----------



## yujin (2 ديسمبر 2010)

يتضح لي نم هذا النص *" وَسَكَنَ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ. وَأَخَذَتْ لَهُ أُمُّهُ زَوْجَةً مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ." (تكوين21/21)، " وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ارْتَحَل الشَّعْبُ مِنْ حَضَيْرُوتَ وَنَزَلُوا فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ " (عدد12/16)، أي في رحلتهم من مصر
ان هاجر و ابنها اسماعيل لا علاقة لهم بارض الحجاز لا من قريب او من بعيد فهل انا على صواب ام استنتاجي ليس صحيحا ؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## yujin (2 ديسمبر 2010)

احيانا يرد على بالي خاطر لماذا لم يذهب محمد الى مجامع اليهود و كنائس و اديرة شمامسة و كهنة المسيحيين ليثبت لهم نبوته و يقارعهم الحجة بالحجة و يقيم الدليل عليهم و اكيد الوحي هيايده بالدليل و الحجة رغم اميته .
لكنه في الحقيقة لم يفعلها و لا مرة في حياته
حتى الحوار او الجدال الذي دار بينه و بين وفد نصارى نجران لا نعرف ماذا قالوا و بماذا رد عليهم ؟؟؟
على العكس تماما ما فعله بولس و الرسل في اعمال الرسل من جولاتهم في المجامع اليهودية يبشرون بيسوع المسيح و يقيمون الدليل على لاهوته .


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*ايه دا فى ايه
انت تايه ايه وجه اعتراضك بالظبط
احنا مبنحبش الكلام الفاضى معترض على اى شئ تتطرحه نسخ ولصق مش هنا
بما ان الكلام عن جبال فاران نركز فيها بس
اولا الذى سياتى هو يهوه نفسه ودى بركة الرب لشعب اسرائيل اللى كان معاهم فى رحلتهم فى البرية وبرية فاران كانت ضمن سير شعب يهوه فى الاربعين سنة قبل وصولهم لارض الموعد
جبال فاران ملهاش علاقة بالحجاز ولا ببلاد العرب نهائيا
اولا نص البركة بيقول
**1 وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْبَرَكَةُ الَّتِي بَارَكَ بِهَا مُوسَى، رَجُلُ اللهِ، بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ،*
*2 فَقَالَ: «جَاءَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ سِينَاءَ، وَأَشْرَقَ لَهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ، وَتَلأْلأَ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ، وَأَتَى مِنْ رِبْوَاتِ الْقُدْسِ، وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لَهُمْ.*
*ودى بركة يهوه لشعب اسرائيل اللى سار معهم فى البرية
من سيناء ومن سعير ومن فاران الرب نفسه اشرق عليهم *
*تانى نقطة خرايط بتوضح موقع برية فاران*







*وخريطة اخرى*


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]
[/FONT]




*كمان*
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1-الموضوع مش نبوة دى بركة الهية لشعب اسرائيل فى المراحل اللى تخطاها فى رحلته فى البرية من سيناء لسعير لفاران 
*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2-فاران تقع جنوب فلسطين ولا علاقة لها بارض الحجار مطلقا*
[/FONT] 





*فاران*

* برية واقعة إلى جنوب يهوذا (1 صم 25: 1ـ 5) وشرق برية بئر سبع وشور (تك 21: 14 و 21 وقابل 25: 9 و 12ـ 18 و 28: 9) بين جبل سيناء (والأصح بين حضيروت الواقعة على مسيرة أيام من سيناء) وكنعان (عد 10: 12 و 12: 16). وكانت فيها قادس (عد 13: 26) وبطمة فاران أو ايلة (إيلات اليوم) على البحر الأحمر (تك 14: 6) اطلب "بطمة فاران". كما كانت تشمل برية صين أو كانت مندمجة فيها دون حد معين يفصل بينهما (قابل عد 13: 26 مع 20: 1). وجميع هذه المعلومات تشير إلى السهل المرتفع أو الأرض الجبلية (تث 23: 2 وحت 3: 3) الواقعة إلى جنوب كنعان تحيط بها من الجهات الأخرى برية شور وسلسلة الجبال المعروفة بجبل التيه ووادي العربة. وفي هذه البرية تنقل بنو إسرائيل 38 سنة. ومعظمها على ارتفاع يتراوح بين 2000 و 2500 قدم عن سطح البحر. * 
*وجاء في دائرة المعارف الكتابية(11) " فاران"، ومعناها " موضع المغاير"، وهي بريّة شاسعة في أقصى جنوبي فسطين، بالقرب من قادش برنيع. ويرجّح كثيرون من العلماء أنّها كانت تقع في الشمال الشرقي من شبه جزيرة سيناء. ويقول آخرون إنها هي " برّية التيه " في وسط هضبة سيناء. ويقول " بينو روتنبرج " (Rothenberg Beno) في كتابه " برّيّة الله "، إنّ " برّيّة فاران " كان الإسم القديم لكلّ شبه جزيرة سيناء في العصور الكتابية ".*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 ديسمبر 2010)

انت وقعت في ايد شمس ؟؟
طيب هاطلع اجري انا بقى اجيب الإسعاف .........


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*تعالى بقة يا حبيبى نشوف المدلسين سكوك على قفاك ازاى
تعالى نطبق المكان اللى قالته مراجع عالمية على الخرايط 
بس انا الىل هعمل الصورة مش العيال الهبلة ام الريالة الىل بتنقل منهم
المشكلة ان كل الخرايط بتاكد المكان الصح والاهبل ابو ريالة مش عارف يقرا الخريطة
ايوة فاران مظبوط فى الخريطة شرقها جزيرة العرب وهو جنوب فلسطين انظروا معى 
هتلاقوها واقعة بين مصر وجزيرة العرب جنوب فلسطين زى مقالت كل المراجع
مالك فى حاجة يا ابنى
بص على الخريطة كدا




*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*لما حتى الخريطة اللى انت جايبها بتقول ان فاران جنوب فلسطين وحدودها
حدودها
حدودها
حدودها
حدودها
حدودها يا بقر مش مكانها
حدودها الشرقية صحراء العربية الحجاز ارض الوثنين المشركين الانجاس امثال ابن امنة طبعا
طيب تعالوا نشوف خريطة تانية نشوف العيال المسلمين بيضحكوا ازاى على الناس الغلابة




*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

> ثوانى يا تروث دول شوية مهاتيل محمد جبلهم عته رسمى استينى بس


 
ههههههههه ماشي انا هقف اتفرج علي المعركه​​​​


----------



## Rosetta (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*مولكاااااا فين الاسعاف ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*خريطة اسرائيلية بتوضح مكان برية فاران فى المكان المذكور فى كل المراجع المحترمة





*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*خد يا كتمنس خريطة اسرائيلية تانية




وهحطلعلك مية جنيه لو قولتلى برية فاران فين
وبرضة فى نفس الموقع المذكور فى كل المراجع
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*بما ان بقة النهاردة الجو سقعة ومشغل الدفاية وبشرب نسكافية نتسلى شوية على البدو المدلسين
خدلك بقة شوية خرايط كدا على الماشى
خريطة من موقع اسرائيلى بتوضح مسير شعب الله من مصر لاسرائيل والعربية تحت معتبوش عليها




الموقع
وتحديدا




*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*من اطلس الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*ثانيا احنا نتعب نفسنا ليه بالخرايط فى اختراع اسمع جوجل ايرث تتدخل عليه من بيتكوا تبقى فى فى منطقة فى العالم فى خمس دقايق تشوف اللى انت عايزة
ندخل على جوجل ايرث نشوف*




*يالهوى على الكسوف حتى جوجل ايرث بيقول يا مسلمين بطلوا تدليس بطلوس تدليس ملتوا البلد
انتوا لسه عايشين مع اهل الكهف*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*بمقاييس اخرى من جوجل ايرث يا بدو يا متخلفين




كفاية ولا اكمل
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*هيا بنا لناخذ صاروخا وننطلق الى الفضاء لنرى الكرة الارضية منها وعليها برية فاران تقول يا مسلمين انتوا مبتزهقوش من العجن والتهجيص
خريطة للخروج بالستالايت من ناسا عليها مسيرة شعب اسرائيل 
وشوفوا فين العربية وفين فاران








*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*Desert, corresponding to the present Badiyyat al-Tih, bounded on the north by the Jabal al-Makhrah, on the south by the watershed toward the Sinai Peninsula, on the east by the mountains of Wadi al-'Arabah, and on the west by the Wadi al-'Arish. Ishmael is said to have settled here after his separation from Abraham (Gen. xxi. 21). The Israelites went there on leaving the territory of Sinai, and the spies went thence into Canaan (Num. x. 12, xiii. 3). David went to Paran after having made peace with Saul (I Sam. xxv. 1). In the Roman period a highway led through this desert, according to the "Tabula Peutingeriana" (ed. Miller, 1888), but now Al-Tih is a desolate waste.

2.* 
*Locality near the southern boundary of Canaan, between Israel and Edom. Moses repeated the Law to the Israelites "between Paran and Tophel" (Deut. i. 1), and the Edomite Hadad stopped at Paran when fleeing before Solomon to Egypt (I Kings xi. 18). According to the "Onomasticon" of Eusebius (ed. Lagarde, p. 298), this place is identical with the present Ḳal'at al-Naḥl.

3.* 
*Mountain or mountain range. "Yhwh shined forth from Mount Paran" (Deut. xxxiii. 2), and "the Holy One [came] from Mount Paran" (Hab. iii. 3). This mountain or mountain range may be identical with the mountains surrounding the present Wadi al-'Arabah.E. *
*

http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=68&letter=P&search=paran#ixzz17qxQXNb8*​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*Paran is a desert area located in the north-eastern section of the Sinai peninsula, with the Arabah on the east and the wilderness of Shur on the west (see Bible Places). The Israelites arrived in the wilderness of Paran after a three day journey north from Mount Sinai, as attested by its modern-day name Badiet et-Tih, meaning "the desert of the wanderings." It was from Kadesh, in Paran, that the twelve scouts were sent into the Promised Land to gather information prior to what would have been the Israelites' entry just a little more than two years after the Exodus (Numbers 10:11), but only Joshua and Caleb had the courage and faith to report that the people should go in and take the land that God was giving them. An often overlooked fact of Bible History is that the Israelites wandered in the desert for forty years not because the journey took that long to physically complete (the spies went in and returned in a matter of days), but as a death sentence for those who refused to enter the Promised Land when they first had the chance to do so. They were placed in a "holding pattern" until all of the disobedient and cowardly ones of adult age had died off (Numbers 32:10-13). Who or what they were did not save them, only those who obeyed God entered the land of God's Promise.*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*PARAN (Heb. פָּארָן), biblical appellation for the main desert in the eastern Sinai peninsula. Its boundaries can be reconstructed by means of a number of biblical references. In their campaign against Canaan, the kings of Shinar, Ellasar, Elam, and Golim reached El-Paran, "which is by the wilderness" (Gen. 14:6), a place generally identified with Elath on the Red Sea. Moses spoke to Israel "in the Arabah, near Suph [Red Sea?], between Paran and Tophel" (Deut. 1:1). The Red Sea, therefore, was probably the southern extremity of the Paran wilderness. On the other hand, when Ishmael was cast out with Hagar by Abraham, presumably from Beer-Sheba, he dwelt in the wilderness of Paran (Gen. 21:21). The 12 spies of Moses were sent from the wilderness of Paran to Canaan, and returned to "the wilderness of Paran, to Kadesh" (Num. 13:3, 26), which is usually de***ibed in the Bible as situated in the wilderness of Zin. Paran, therefore, extended as far north as Kadesh and even the periphery of Beer-Sheba. David went to the wilderness of Paran in his wanderings (I Sam. 25:1) and came into contact with Nabal, "a man in Maon," which is in southern Judah. Thus it also extended to the northeast. The Israelites entered it from the wilderness of Sinai (Num. 10:12), or, more specifically, from Hazeroth. If the identification of Hazeroth with ʿAyn al-Ḥaḍra near Jebel Ḥillāl is correct (rather than with ʿAyn Ḥaḍra in southeastern Sinai, as some have suggested), Paran would be limited to the Tih Desert in the northeastern part of the Sinai Peninsula, which agrees roughly with the story of Hadad, the Edomite pretender, who fled from Midian to Egypt by way of Paran (I Kings 11:18). An element of doubt is created, however, by the juxtaposition of Mt. Paran with Mt. Sinai and Mt. Seir in Deuteronomy 33:2 and Habakkuk 3:3; some interpreters regard this mountain as synonymous with Mt. Sinai, while others look for a separate Mt. Paran at a site called Jebel Fārān, a place mentioned by some travelers, but not located by others. It can perhaps best be defined as the eastern part of the Tih Desert, placed between the desert of Shur near Egypt and the desert of Zin near the Judean Mountains. It is crossed by the eastern confluents of the Brook of Egypt (Wadi al-ʿArīsh).*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلمة اخير للمدلسين 
اولا دى بركة مش نبوة وسيناء وسعير وفاران دول على خط سير شعب يهوه فى البرية
ثانيا الذى سياتى ويشرق ويتلالا هو يهوه الهنا نفسه وليس انبياء وثنين كفرة امثال الهاشمى ابن امنة
ثالثا فاران حسب كل المراجع العالمية مسيحيه ويهودية واركيولوجى لا علاقة لها بارض الحجار مطلقا 
ارض العرب تمثل حدودها الشرقية مال ام فاران بام مكة الوثنية بتعاتكوا مش عارف  هى تماحيك وخلاص 
رابعا ودا الاهم فى اختراع كدا عملاه جوجل اسمه جوجل ايرث بيجبلك الكرة الارضية وانتوا قاعدين فى بيتكوا استكشفوا وشوفوا لو لاقيتوا فاران فى منطقة غير اللى احنا بنقول عليها فرصة تتهمونا بالتدليس بس دا بعيد عن شنباتكم 
سايبين كل الخرايط اللى معملومة بالستالايت وجايبلى خريطة مرسومة بخط الايد وبتدينك كمان وبتظهرك مدلس 
هو الخرايط كل مبتقدم بتبقى عتاقى وحلوة يا ابنى ولا ايه

الجغرافيا اتطورت وبقت فى اقمار صناعية بترسم الكرة الارضية كما هى مش بالتقريب  يا بدو احنا فى 2010 اى منطقة فى العالم ممكن تشوفها وانت قاعد فى بيتكوا
انضفوا بقة يا شعوب جربانة واتعلموا البحث العلمى 
كلمة اخيرة ياشيخ العرب اتقى الله انت مستكفتش بالصفعات الىل خدتها على قفاك لغاية مقولت يا بس من المسيحين روح شوفلك شغلانة تانية بدل مانت قاعد صايع مش لاقى حاجة تعملها وكل شوية المسيحين يصفخوك على قفاك وانت مفيش فايدة 
امسكلنا كدا جوجل ايرث وقولنا ياجوج وماجوج يطلعوا فين يا شيخ العرب 
اهو جوجل ايرث طلعك ولا مؤاخذة يعنى راجل نص كم
متعرفش والنبى وحياة والدك تقولنا السد بتاع ياجوج وماجوج دا يطلع فين يحسن دا المسيحين مبهدلين ام رسولك وبيقولوا عليه كلما وحش اوى 
قال بيقولوا عليه انه راجل معتوه كان بيشرب العرب اساطير
الا صحيح الكلام دا؟؟؟؟؟؟
انقذ رسولك اللى بقة تحت مداس العالم 
وقولنا السد ربنا يكرمك فين
وبطل تتدلس على الهبل اللى بيقرولك يا مغفل 
ربنا يشفيكم
*


----------



## Rosetta (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*يعطيك العافية يا شمس ما قصرت بجد 
و يا رب ينتشر الرد دا في كل مستنقعاتهم المدلسة !

ربنا يحميك اخي الغالي و يجعلك بركة و خلاص لكثيرين 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## بايبل333 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رائــــــــع *


----------

